# Super Flex Vinyl help!



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi

I have some super flex vinyl but am having problems when applying it to garment under heat.

What temperature do you recomend and for how many seconds?

I have been doing roughly 10 seconds and around 175 degress but for some reason when i peel the plastic away after heat, the transfer vinyl seems to be coming away aswell, sort of stretching.

What do you suggest?
I look forward to hearing fromyou,

Cheers


----------



## jpol (Jul 13, 2008)

ash213 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have some super flex vinyl but am having problems when applying it to garment under heat.
> 
> ...


are you peeling it cold or hot? vinyl transfers should be peeled cold. you might want to try extending the time as well.


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

ask xpress what temp and time you should be pressing for


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

it's 150c for 10 seconds. just found out.


----------

